# Psycho Killer Gold Spilo



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Here is the psycho killer Gold Spilo I bought from the Shark Aquarium.

This piranha bit my hand when I was cleaning his aquarium last year. I thought he might like to have a plastic plant, but he tore it to shreds. When I walk past his tank, he tries to bite me through the glass. What a nutcase.









I rarely feed him live fish, but when I do, I catch my own shiners. I don't trust pet store feeders.








Here he is with his new friend. He usually waits until it's darker in the room to make his move.
You can see the plastic plant he destroyed.









This is what I found in the morning. I should have taken it out sooner but I was out last night.
The green stuff is pieces of the plastic plant he destroyed.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is a awsome fish how big ?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow i never knew u had a p

thats a sick spilo


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> That is a awsome fish how big ?


Thanks. 
It's hard to guess his size. I would estimate he is 7 or 8 inches.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Sweet my spilo is starting to come out of his shell aswell


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sweeet fish Bullsnake... any chances of a feeding video?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

nice spilo sounds crazy, mine is just like that when you walk by he shoots out of his little pot and trys to eat you! also i hear in the wild they are most common piranhas to bite people, more during breeding periods but kinda cool temperment this specie has!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

:laugh: cool pics


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice "crazy" fish you got there!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I just found this.
I know its old...but being I inherited this bad boy since mine died.
Im going to post some pics.

Here ya go..Sorry...all the shots I could get he was swimming like an idiot back and forth!

He is still eating or trying to eat fake plants. I pilled about 6 leaves off the filter.








Im not quite sure why he has this coloration in the picture below. It must have been a reflection.























I will try to post more at a later date.

When I feed him shrimp I use bamboo tongs and hold it right in the water about 2 inches under and he will hit it hard!

I will try to get vids or other pics soon!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a great looking spilo you've got there Mr. Snake! 
I've never had a spilo before, but they're on my "To get someday" list.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope.

Its mine now. Just by chance his tank had a green background as well so it looks like he is in the same tank.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I see you guys saying they destroy plants and I never knew they did that till mine started. I had live amazons and he ripped them to shreds. I just took them out today during the water change cause every one of the had bite marks in the leaves and half the leaves missing. There was debris all over in the filter. They looked horrible. I was beginning to think he was a vegetarian till he destroyed this big a** sunfish I threw in there. It lasted about 3 minutes.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is the psycho killer Gold Spilo I bought from the Shark Aquarium.
> 
> This piranha bit my hand when I was cleaning his aquarium last year. I thought he might like to have a plastic plant, but he tore it to shreds. When I walk past his tank, he tries to bite me through the glass. What a nutcase.
> 
> ...


Nice Spilo!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Scroll to the bottome Nick...tHEY ARE old PICS when BS had him.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was going to feed my P's shiners i catch at the river but i know that the rivers nasty and they die when out of the water for like 15seconds


----------

